# PTE Scores - Status - Scores not reportable



## Sampaul (Jun 13, 2016)

Dear all,

Any one experienced before that the PTE -scores getting delayed. I have taken my test on 09 Jun 2016, It has been 2 working days now still my status showing "*taken - Scores not reportable"*. During my last attempt i got my scores with in 24 hrs. But this time its getting delayed, i am just worried about it.

Anybody can suggest me is it usual, if it is not how many days it will take to get my scores.

Thks&Rdgs,
Sampaul.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Sampaul said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Any one experienced before that the PTE -scores getting delayed. I have taken my test on 09 Jun 2016, It has been 2 working days now still my status showing "*taken - Scores not reportable"*. During my last attempt i got my scores with in 24 hrs. But this time its getting delayed, i am just worried about it.
> 
> ...


It happened with me on my second attempt as well. Mine took around 5 days 12th March test and results were out on 19th March.


----------



## Sampaul (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for sharing and gave me some hope.

Thks&Rdgs,
Sampaul


----------



## Sonoo (May 15, 2016)

Sampaul said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Any one experienced before that the PTE -scores getting delayed. I have taken my test on 09 Jun 2016, It has been 2 working days now still my status showing "*taken - Scores not reportable"*. During my last attempt i got my scores with in 24 hrs. But this time its getting delayed, i am just worried about it.
> 
> ...


Have you got your result buddy? I had also appeared on 9th June, and still waiting for my result.


----------



## Sampaul (Jun 13, 2016)

Sonoo said:


> Have you got your result buddy? I had also appeared on 9th June, and still waiting for my result.


No bro. But got a notification letter from PTE, simply stating that "sometimes scores are returned quickly, in small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned. Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. We will send one more notification email, they you can access your score."

We all believe that computer based PTE will be faster than others, which they state in their website also. But this is their status.

Hope to get soon.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

I know it's really annoying. For me it took 8 days and the wait was never ending, especially when you know it usually comes in 24-48 hours. 

So relax, you will get it.


----------



## Sampaul (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Ailee, your results were out in 8 working days or 8 days including weekends.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I am waiting for results too. Now a days, PTE started going in IELTS path. I am seriously thinking about choosing other exams. It is too much crowded and PTE team started getting into it commercially.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

pon.saravanan said:


> I am waiting for results too. Now a days, PTE started going in IELTS path. I am seriously thinking about choosing other exams. It is too much crowded and PTE team started getting into it commercially.


Yea, true. It has big demand now. Even here in Sri Lanka we have to book the exam at least one month before.


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

*Delayed PTE*



Sampaul said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Any one experienced before that the PTE -scores getting delayed. I have taken my test on 09 Jun 2016, It has been 2 working days now still my status showing "*taken - Scores not reportable"*. During my last attempt i got my scores with in 24 hrs. But this time its getting delayed, i am just worried about it.
> 
> ...


Sampaul - even I took PTE on 9-jun, I got a email on 14-june :
_As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.


Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores through your web account._

Just waiting for them to be out..


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Today my status got changed to Taken - Scores reportable. Hopefully getting a positive response from PTE tomorrow. Need only 10 points. This is my second attempt.


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm worried. It has moved from taken - scores not reportable to delivery successful - on hold...


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

At which center did you take the test?

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Manchester UK


----------



## Sampaul (Jun 13, 2016)

My status also changed from scores not reportable to reportable. But there's a pop up window stated results not available. Hopefully today will get


----------



## Sonoo (May 15, 2016)

My status is still not reportable... Today is 6th business day... What they are doing


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Please update here once you get the results. I will do the same if I get first.

thanks


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I have got my scores

*Real2
*
Listening 72
Reading 71
Speaking 76
Writing 68

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 70
Pronunciation 67
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 70
Written Discourse 54


Going to withdraw my 190NSW and apply 189 with 65 points.

:heh:


----------



## nefarianeXII (Aug 23, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Yea, true. It has big demand now. Even here in Sri Lanka we have to book the exam at least one month before.


when did you get your results man


----------



## nefarianeXII (Aug 23, 2016)

a2avin said:


> Sampaul - even I took PTE on 9-jun, I got a email on 14-june :
> _As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.
> 
> 
> ...


a2avin when did you get your PTE results i received the same email man


----------



## aps26 (Jul 5, 2017)

I know this thread is very old one, but I am in the same boat right now. It has been more than 5 business days and I did not receive my score - instead I received following email:

_"As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.
Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores through your web account."_

The status on website shows: Delivery Successful

Can any of you please help clarifying about this? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

aps26 said:


> I know this thread is very old one, but I am in the same boat right now. It has been more than 5 business days and I did not receive my score - instead I received following email:
> 
> _"As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.
> Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores through your web account."_
> ...


You can call them but I don't think it helps. 
For me, it took 17 days. Probably a record in history.


----------



## Kiraaa (Feb 25, 2018)

kooshan said:


> You can call them but I don't think it helps.
> For me, it took 17 days. Probably a record in history.


Crazy stuff oi.. do not tell me mine is gonna take all this long too


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

It may not be as a result of the commerciality but because of the exam need for the people.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Kiraaa said:


> Crazy stuff oi.. do not tell me mine is gonna take all this long too


No just my bad luck , I've heard this happens when they review the videos and voice.


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I have cleared my PTE test on 28/03/2019 and the report says that Scores Valid Until 28/03/2021.
I see that while filling the EOI it says that validity of English test conducted up to *3 years prior to lodgement* of an application will be accepted by the Department of Immigration.
So I am a bit confused whether I can submit EOI with the current PTE score after it gets expired on 28/03/3021.

Please advise.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have cleared my PTE test on 28/03/2019 and the report says that Scores Valid Until 28/03/2021.
> I see that while filling the EOI it says that validity of English test conducted up to *3 years prior to lodgement* of an application will be accepted by the Department of Immigration.
> ...


Yes you can. You can use the scores for 3 years from the date of the tests 
Just make sure that you send the scores to DHA through PTEA website before they expire in 2 years
Cheers


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

NB said:


> Yes you can. You can use the scores for 3 years from the date of the tests
> Just make sure that you send the scores to DHA through PTEA website before they expire in 2 years
> Cheers


Thanks for the information. So we can send the scores to DHA even if there is no EOI submitted ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atulgupta225 said:


> Thanks for the information. So we can send the scores to DHA even if there is no EOI submitted ?


That’s correct 
Keep the mail confirming that you sent the scores safely for future reference when you actually apply
Cheers


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

I tried sending my latest PTE score to DHA and got the below error :-
" A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Home Affairs (DHA) - DHA - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order.".

I had attempted PTE several times so not sure which score is there with the DHA. Assuming i am getting the error while sharing the latest score refers that DHA might have this score but I have no mail for confirmation.

How can I submit or get the mail from DHA that they had my lastest score?

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atulgupta225 said:


> I tried sending my latest PTE score to DHA and got the below error :-
> " A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Home Affairs (DHA) - DHA - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order.".
> 
> I had attempted PTE several times so not sure which score is there with the DHA. Assuming i am getting the error while sharing the latest score refers that DHA might have this score but I have no mail for confirmation.
> ...


You have already sent the scores to dha
Just save a screenshot which confirms this for your records in case DHA is not able to trace your scores
Cheers


----------

